# Solved: How do you message someone from DOS?



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

I seem to recall messaging other people with dos? It seemed to pop a window up on their screen with a message? Anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## RedAxl (Nov 17, 2004)

In LAN (Local Area Network), you can use NET SEND.
*The Messager service must be started on both PCs.*

In DOS prompt, just type

NET SEND username Your messages
Or
NET SEND computername Your messages
Or 
NET SEND * Your messages

You can see its complete syntax by typing NET SEND /? from DOS Prompt.

Red


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

thx man that is what i wanted!


----------



## Diesel18 (Sep 24, 2005)

Can you send someone a message through LAN in DOS?


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

yeah. course watch out for firewalls. they do some preventing.


----------



## johnandreew (Aug 19, 2007)

You can also use "NetSend Plus" tool
Its a simple yet a powerful tool, which enables you to send windows popup messages over the network.


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

Does the other computer have to have the program on it also? Sounds like just a 3rd party exe file for dos? Would it work on a command prompt from vista? lol Funny this post is 2 and a half years old lol


----------

